# N-Odor Thank you Tammy



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

N-Odor! She means it!
Tammy's soap got the skunk off of Iris!
Thank you and thank you again.
This was the easiest skunk cleanup ever.
Wiped with baking soda/peroxide in water then
Washed with N-Odor. Thankful I had some on hand.
GOOD STUFF Tammy! 

Lee


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

WELL! That is awesome to know that it definately works on the toughest odors I am SOOO happy to be the creator of such a great bar of soap :biggrin. You are quite welcome Lee, if you need somemore or the recipe just let me know. Tam


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Not Lee, but would love the recipe....5 dogs, 20 acres, lots of skunks...I am bound to need it!!! Our dogs got skunked 3 times in a week last summer!


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I would love the recipe too! I'll trade you for my pet shampoo soap recipe


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Infuse 10 oz of powdered real dragons blood resin in 128 oz base oil. No more than 10 oz or it becomes abrasive. Use in plain batch, will neutralize any FO or EO by three times that of lye. After nameless attempts the scents just don't stand up to it. I use a totally different recipe from most but the resin is the key not the oils.
I did a sample study with a couple of forum members and found it to be a nice bar with the same odor reducing qualities no matter the different recipes. One was even done HP and had the same results.

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,6368.0.html
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,11126.0.html

Tam


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

sounds complicated....might just have to buy some from you instead!!!!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Sarah if you make soap its not complicated. you can get powdered or chunks of DB resin and just heat it on low with your oils stirring occassional. However if you are to purchase it from me thats GREAT too I have to infuse 128 oz at a time because the call for it around here is high so I make alot of it. One of my better experiments, just like the home-processed safflower oil. I would like to see more people making it though as it truly is a great odor remover. Tam


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Um on a related issue, My Bus Stinks like skunk, do you think it would work on Yellow. Some one hit it and spread skunk pizza all over the road, I was right soon behind them and got a Big dose of it.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

If it works on skin and hair it should work on metal or plastic. I dunno you could try


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So where is the best place to purchase DB resin? I see herbalcom.com has DB chunks. Is that the same thing?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,11126.0.html

Dragons Blood Resin is expensive but a little goes along way. This is the best place to get dragons blood resin. The resin is collected from the fruits not the bark like some other companies. I am by no means a tree hugger but would like to keep the rattan palms in existence so I prefer this method of collection. Tam


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Twice~
Not one time but two. 
The dang skunk came back again and Iris got it this time- and it got her again too.
Oh me- at least no more 4 am baths till the next one.

Anyone know how to get skunk out of fabric? I am going to try soaking in the baking soda/peroxide mix.

Thanks again Tammy. 
Iris loves you....we all love you because we don't have to smell skunk and nothing but for the next 6 weeks.
L


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow - this IS expensive - Do you buy it by the gram?

"High quality (blood red) dragonsblood resin
10 g $10.50"


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep I buy in threes


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*I have had a very blonde moment in my measurement of DB Resin! OMG I can't believe I did that LOL. It is not 10 oz, it is 10/16ths of an oz. I feel very silly at the moment so get all the chiding done now :blush2 :blush2. Tam*


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

BIG difference. That would be 17.5 g - $18.38. That is a lot more doable than the $294 for 10 oz. I was wondering how much you charged for your soap! LOL

What percentage of the infused oil do you use in your soap to get that affect?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

If you are using the walmart recipe use the amount of lard you normally would with the DB resin in it. That or any of the other base oils. Some folks have two or three base oils. So if your using shea, coconut, or palm you could infuse it in that portion. Tam


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I was wondering about it too....thanks for clearing that up! I was thinking of just infusing the liquid oils.....you're saying to melt the solids and infuse it all together? Then do you strain it out or just leave it. I've only infused with herbs in liquid oils over days/weeks then strained out.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

You can strain out the rough material, there won't be much.
You would still need 128oz of oil. So if you were to melt all of your oils together you would need that much for that amount of DB resin. Tam


----------

